# Naproxen for lower back nerve and muscle issues



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hello I'm wondering if anyone can give their advice?

I have recently been prescribed naproxen for pain in my right leg/hip which my GP suspects is related to nerve irritation in the lower back. It not garden variety sciatica but one of its close relations. I will be on this for 10 weeks or so and waiting for physio referral for more details. 

Anyway I have taken naproxen before ( feminax) years ago before we were ttc. 

My hubby has non azoospermia and I have no issues, however we are waiting to see glasgow RI consultant and hope to move onto iui perhaps DIUI/IVF. 

The leaflet says you shouldn't take if trying for a baby or are undergoing fertility treatment as it can reduce fertility and increase chance of miscarriage. I am abit annoyed with my GP as it appears she didn't even look at my notes for information. ( it wasn't my regular GP). 

Should I really be taking these? I mean we are months away from any treatment so I don't see any harm in short term, but I could have been going through the treatment now for all the GP knew.

Anyone else have similar experience of nerve pain and anti inflammatory during IUI/IVF?

Thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I could have sworn I'd replied to this the other week   


Generally speaking you should avoid non steroidal drugs when ttc as there is a small chance they can delay ovulation. Most women are able to take these perfectly normally though and still conceive. In the short term you'll be okay to take them for your current problem, especially as you are still a few months away from treatment..


All the best


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Maz, 

That's what I was thing, but just more annoyed my GP didn't even think to mention it during my appointment. 

Thanks for the reply xx


----------

